# Can you take Valerian root alongside paxil?



## ChrisPA (Dec 22, 2009)

Hi all,

I was just curious if anyone has taken any form of the valerian root with paxil or any other SSRI and have had side effects because of it. I just recently purchased an herbal tea made by celestial seasonings called Extra Sleepytime Tea that has 25mg of Valerian Root in it. This isn't really at all much, considering that the smallest amount of Valerian in capsule form I have found is 450mg. I currently take 10mg of Paxil so I don't think drinking a cup of this at night every so often will harm anything but I was curious as if anyone has done something similar and if there were any side effects or benefits. It says on the side of the tea box to not take alongside prescription medications without consulting a physician first, but rather than doing that I was hoping to get a firsthand account of any experiences with things such as this. I'd appreciate it if anyone has any insight or advice on this.

Thanks,

ChrisPA


----------



## Jay (Mar 27, 2008)

I used to take full strength Valerian extract capsules along with SSRIs nightly without a problem. The small-scale internet research I have done on the combination seems to point towards a caution with additive effects (if the SSRI makes you drowsy and so does valerian, the drowsiness adds up). The only real contradictory statement I have read online was on crazymeds.org: "...The same goes for valerian and cough syrups containing dextromethorphan. Don't mix these with SSRIs." I do not know the reason for this statement - not too sure if valerian has some serotonin action as well. The best thing to do would be to talk it over with your doctor but the dosage does seem pretty small...

~ Jay


----------



## Absentis (Jul 10, 2007)

Yes. However be warned that you may be more drowsy than usual, so please stay away from heavy machinery. kthxbai!


----------



## pancake (Nov 26, 2009)

The adverse events I was referring to loosely in the copy of this thread were not to do with drowsiness by the way. They includes night terrors, sleep paralysis and hallucinations. Can't divulge source (which is why I wasn't going into detail when I posted originally)


----------

